# Morritt's



## RMitchell

Morritt's is building and I'm assuming he'll let the people, that bought sand and thought they were getting a concrete structure, have access to the new stuff.

http://www.ieyenews.com/2012/02/morritts-resort-announces-ground-breaking/


----------



## robcrusoe

RMitchell said:


> Morritt's is building and I'm assuming he'll let the people, that bought sand and thought they were getting a concrete structure, have access to the new stuff.
> 
> http://www.ieyenews.com/2012/02/morritts-resort-announces-ground-breaking/


How exciting!  I am a Golden Turtle myself!  Anyone wanna book my time and help supervise the construction, let me know?


----------



## svwoude

I thought there were all kinds of money troubles at Morritt's?
Has all of that been solved?

Steve


----------



## siesta

svwoude said:


> I thought there were all kinds of money troubles at Morritt's?
> Has all of that been solved?
> 
> Steve


i was wondering the same thing


----------



## Caladezi

Did anyone notice that there is no mention on any 1 bedroom or studio units in the plans for the new building.  There are MANY people who have purchased those type of units in that building and have a contract to prove it.


----------



## RMitchell

http://issuu.com/inewscayman/docs/24-02-2012web?mode=window&pageNumber=4

http://www.morritts.com/news.html

From the official Morritt's site they have you click on a link for inews. On the opposite page, from the Morritt's info, there one article about  gang trouble and the other is about a shooting.


----------



## Htoo0

Caladezi said:


> Did anyone notice that there is no mention on any 1 bedroom or studio units in the plans for the new building.  There are MANY people who have purchased those type of units in that building and have a contract to prove it.




I believe I resemble that remark. But then I've always contended a contract with Morritt's doesn't mean very much.


----------



## Caladezi

Htoo0 said:


> I believe I resemble that remark. But then I've always contended a contract with Morritt's doesn't mean very much.



Only if you try to walk away from it!


----------



## Htoo0

Caladezi said:


> Only if you try to walk away from it!



I've always wondered about that. I know they go after you but I also wonder what the result would be if you took it to court and showed the judge where it states all disputes must be settled in a Cayman court.


----------



## jadejar

I also own a one bedroom oceanfront and wondered what happened to the one bedroom and studio units in the new building.  The new building was supposed to alleviate problems in making a prime time reservation (although I usually have had no problem getting the week I want).  On the other hand, I'm so glad building will begin even in this economy - evidence that Morritt's is much more stable finincially than it was previously.


----------



## LouiseG

How very interesting.  My husband and I have owned an oceanfront studio in the now non-existent building since 1994.  We were just wondering if David was ever going to rebuild.   As Golden Turtle Club members, I really wonder how we will be treated.

PS:  Maybe he's planning to give us the 2 br units.


----------



## Htoo0

LouiseG said:


> PS:  Maybe he's planning to give us the 2 br units.



I'm sure that's it!:hysterical:


----------



## Janette

I thought the new building would be behind the two existing buildings. How is that ocean front?


----------



## robcrusoe

Janette said:


> I thought the new building would be behind the two existing buildings. How is that ocean front?


Londoner is not the third Grand building, it's replacement of original Oceanfront at MTC, the other replacement is now called Seaside, I think.


----------



## Htoo0

Think it is going in the big sand lot between the restaurant and the Grand.


----------



## DorotaG

It looks like we are going to be there for the ground breaking.


----------



## dundey

We can't go to CI this year; very disappointed!
Life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## jadejar

DorotaG, please report back here after you return from your trip.  Thanks


----------



## Caladezi

robcrusoe said:


> Londoner is not the third Grand building, it's replacement of original Oceanfront at MTC, the other replacement is now called Seaside, I think.



Actually, the name of the building is Wembley.  The Londoner is the other building.  They are both considered Seaside.  I guess that the numbering system confused them.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Any changes in governance?*

Any positive governance changes at Morritt's, or are the owner's still losing 3-2 every time a game is played?


----------



## Caladezi

Maple_Leaf said:


> Any positive governance changes at Morritt's, or are the owner's still losing 3-2 every time a game is played?



????? NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*OK*



Caladezi said:


> ????? NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.



Does Morritt still control the Board?


----------



## ralphd

Maple_Leaf said:


> Does Morritt still control the Board?



Yes! The contracts between the resort and its owners give him control.


----------



## ralphd

Caladezi said:


> Only if you try to walk away from it!



LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caladezi

ralphd said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!



Agreed!  How are you doing old friend??


----------



## akbmusic

*Just back from Morritt's*

We were lucky enough to exchange into a beachfront, ground floor/second floor townhouse in the Wealdstone building through SFX.  

They have the area fenced off where the Londoner will be. If you are at Mimi's facing the resort, it is to the left of David's restaurant, right on the beach. It will be the closest building Morritt's has to the ocean - won't be much beach left there (They only had one set of lounge chairs there - all that would fit and still leave walking room on the beach in front of the fence). 

Don't know when the ground-breaking was, but all they've done is fence things in. There is absolutely no construction equipment or trailer on site (as of when we left June 16th). There were signs all around the resort, and a flier placed in our door encouraging us to ask about pricing, and also inquire about their repossesed units (sure to give me at least 3 weeks vacation-a real deal). We declined to go or inquire....

In other news, the Dunkin' Donuts has left the Morritt's Marketplace and been replaced by another shop that sells coffee, smoothies, donuts and breakfast sandwiches. We tried al couple of pasteries/sandwiches and it was good and as reasonably priced as anything in the Cayman Islands.

Also, for all of you who love to snorkel out front, a Lionfish was spotted while we were there (I got to see it). Someone from Red Sail was going to go and relocate it, but, as they are showing up all around the island, it seems they are fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Noni

Which building is called "Wealdstone"?  Is that one of the Grand units?  We own in the Wemberly, which is a Tortuga Seaside unit.  I'm not familar with the Wealdstone.

Thanks!


----------



## akbmusic

It is the original wood building, toward the Reef resort from the seaside building. I may have spelled it wrong


----------



## ralphd

*Agreed! How are you doing old friend??*


 We are doing great! Things are going okay in the central part of 
the state, how about the west coast area?

Bailed out of Morritt's and only have a week in Mexico
now.


----------



## RMitchell

The proposed, and I have yet to see the proposed not be the real thing, 2013 maintenance fee at Morritt's.
Studio 700
One bedroom 840
Two bedroom 1082
You do get a cash discount if you have cash to pay in the 21st century


----------



## shorts

Basically, if you pay by cash, check or money order, the maitenance fees for the Tortuga Club did not raise. They are the same as last year. The increase is only if you pay by credit/debit card. 

Don't know about the Grand's MFs.


----------



## lneal

*sorry to jump in...*



ralphd said:


> *Agreed! How are you doing old friend??*
> 
> 
> We are doing great! Things are going okay in the central part of
> the state, how about the west coast area?
> 
> Bailed out of Morritt's and only have a week in Mexico
> now.



How did you bail out of Morritt's?  I am trying to give away our units and am having trouble!


----------

